# Hard starting after driving



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

On my 67 GTO with the stock 389 I am having a hard time starting the car after I drive it for about twenty minutes or more. I have old style headers on the car and they come very close to the starter. Once the car cools down it starts right up. Some one told me that the headers heat the starter up and some thing happens to the starter which does not allow the car to start up right away. Any idea on what to do. I heard that I could change out the headers to a ceranmic style or change out the starter to a different type. Unsure what to do. Also some one said put a heat shield on the starter, not sure what that is. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Use some header wrap and make a heat shield, worked for me.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the new style mini starters are awesome. not as close to the header and more powerful.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with both statements, make a heat shield and if that doesn't work, get the mini starter. I've made heat shields out of like pieces of licence plate and hose clamped them onto the header between the exhaust and starter. Be sure to keep it away from the battery cable.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I used a heat shield for years. They work. I no longer need one on my '67 since I repaired the high resistance problem in the ignition switch to solenoid circuit. Hot soak starting problems are very common in these cars, and have several causes. Exhaust heat kept away from the starter and solenoid is a good place to start!!


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Does any one have an idea where to get the mini starters thru a parts supplier? Are there different brands to be concerned with? Thanks Mike


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

places like jegs and summit have several different ones to choose from. i agree with the resistance problem also. my dads impala wouldnt crank when it was hot but you could cross out the solenoid and it would start right up.


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

I am unsure where to put the fix into the ignition or the wiring that everyone is talking about? Can some one explain this fix a little more? thanks


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I used a heat shield for years. They work. I no longer need one on my '67 since I repaired the high resistance problem in the ignition switch to solenoid circuit. Hot soak starting problems are very common in these cars, and have several causes. Exhaust heat kept away from the starter and solenoid is a good place to start!!


Is there a link explaining the resistance issue, interesting..
I put a mini starter on my BBC that always hot cranked, after the install it NEVER hot cranked again. Who sells mini starters at a good price for the Pontiac?
Header wrap will help and a heat shield. Nobody went into putting a ford solenoid on to fix the hot start issue.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> places like jegs and summit have several different ones to choose from. i agree with the resistance problem also. my dads impala wouldnt crank when it was hot but you could cross out the solenoid and it would start right up.


I had hot wires running into the car on my 66 Chevelle, S terminal and big wire, turn key on, cross wires, car started all the time. So, heat soak is a solenoid issue, not a starter issue.


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

So what is everyone saying here? Some say it is a solenoid issue and others say it is a stater issue and others say it is a resistance issue. I would like to keep the stater that is in the car as nothing is wrong with it when it is not hot. But once it heats up it will not start so I need to correct the resistance problem if that will cure the problem. So where do look for fixing the resistance problem? What do I need to do to cure this problem first? If that does not fix it then I will purchase a new mini starter, or is it a new solenoid that I need? Sorry for going back and forth but unsure where to start on the resistance issue? Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it were mine I'd start by making a heat shield, may be all you need.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

OK. I have a '67 GTO. I know how you feel. Your looking for help but you are not very knowledgable about cars but you want to fix this problem. I also am not very mechanicly inclined but I like to try..LOL

If I were you I would start simple. Get yourself a starter heat shield. You can get one from any GTO catalog (OPG, AMES, Performance Years... etc). They are only a few bucks. 

Basicly it is a piece of metal with some insulation that wraps half way around the starter. This will prevent the starter from getting to hot to start. This is a VERY common problem with these cars. Also since you are at it buy a starter wire shield. Basicly it is a metal tube that you run the starter wires through where the wires are very close to the heads. It will prevent them from heating up as well. Two very simple things to install that will more than likely fix your problem. If it does not then go to one of the other suggestions that was given.

When I put my car together I put theses two things in even before I started it up because I knew the GTO was famous for hot start problems. I have never had a hot start problem. 

Also I have a question for you...you said you have a '67 GTO with the original 389 engine. Are you sure about that? Because to the best of my knowledge they did not put a 389 in the '67. In 1967 they only put 400s in the GTO. If you have a 389 you might want to check the date codes. The engine might be out of a '66 GTO. Not that it really matters but just for your own information.

GOOD LUCK....let me know how you make out. :seeya:

BYTOR84


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

PY sells a shield for $13.00, Ames probably does too, PY part number is RPE670, here's a link to their catalogue but you'll have to click on the GTO catalogue icon then search under Engine/Electrical: http://performanceyears.com/CatStart.asp


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! It is nice to get an answer with positive advice of where to get the parts. You are correct BYTOR84 the engine is the 400, I am so use to thinking of the early GTO's with the 389 that was what I put down in my post. Sorry about that. I had no idea that these cars had hot starting problems. I have always had Camaro's before and never had a hot starting problem before. Once again thanks to everyone for the help. I am ordering the parts today and will post a reply once I get the new parts put on.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

SOOOOO???? HOW DID YOU MAKE OUT WITH THIS HOT START PROBLEM ??? BEEN WAITING TO HEAR.


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Well what looked to be a simple fix turned into a electrical nightmare! I pulled the starter off and I found a heat shield already in place. I then went to fixing my driver front turn signal and opened up a wiring night mare. I found more after market connectors than factory installed connectors in the wiring harness. There were five wires spliced into the starter wire off the key switch. Some one had used the crimp style little blue connectors. That was just on the hot starter wire off the key switch. From there found splices on to other wires where they had just skinned back the insulation and wrapped the new wire onto the other wire, no connector, no solder no nothing just a twist of wire to the other wire. So at this time I am ordering a new under dash and engine harness. Unfortunately they informed me the under dash harness is in the manufacturing phase. It should ship out in a month of less. I now have a nice car torn apart and the sun just came out after 41 days of on and off rain and over cast sky. How depressing it is. The interesting thing is that I also found a slight pressure leak on the water pump where once the car warmed up it would leak at the connection to the intake manifold. But because the engine would be warm I the anti frezze would burn off and I would not notice anything. So now I have that fixed and refilled the raditator and it is holding the fluid. So that could also have been part of the hard starting problem. At this time it parked with the dash torn out and wires unhooked. Once I get the new wiring harness in and working, I will update this site. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## acs1123 (Jul 17, 2009)

You can go the the websites for Powermaster and Tuff Stuff to find local dealers for the high torque starters. You are looking at $200, but worth it. I just bought a Tuff Stuff starter last Friday for my race car. It is made in USA and god quality.


----------



## acs1123 (Jul 17, 2009)

I mean't "good" quality. My keyboard has had so much crap spilled on it that I am surprised it still works. LOL.


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

ACS 1123 thanks for the update on the starter. Do I need to tell them anything regarding the fly wheel or transmission on the car. I have a Richmond trans in the car. Thanks Mike


----------

